
Show HN: LeetDeals – Price Tracking for PS4 Games - yululu
https://leetdeals.com
======
zapstar
How are you getting updated pricing from Target? Do they have an API, or are
you scraping?

I've thought about adding Target prices to my website [0], but Amazon's API is
so nice, and scraping is a frustrating alternative.

[0] [https://unitprice.org](https://unitprice.org)

